# Porsche or Z4



## Brianp (9 Nov 2006)

I'm thinking of changing my car... not for practical reasons. Ive always wanted a porsche.  Used to spend ages looking and paging through mags of the old 911's. but now have the financial means to buy a relatively new one. Actually took one for test drive and i couldnt get the grin off my face. Got insurance quote, bit steep at €4700 p/a . i could get a Z4 , smaller engine than porsche, cheaper road tax, cheaper insurance and newer model.....but its not a Porsche! Maybe i should buy it just to get it out of the system. Pro's and cons of each please if anybody has experience.


----------



## Eurofan (9 Nov 2006)

Brianp said:


> i could get a Z4 , smaller engine than porsche, cheaper road tax, cheaper insurance and newer model.....but its not a Porsche!



Honestly i wouldn't bother getting a car like these with a small engines, neuters the entire experience in my opinion. Huge fun to be had out on a track with a decent rwd sports car.

As for a choice between the two i'd go for the Z4 Coupe (the 3 litre straight six). Beautiful sound, great handling and looks the part too.

Take them both for an extended test drive and see how you feel.


----------



## Guest111 (9 Nov 2006)

Brianp said:


> I'm thinking of changing my car... not for practical reasons. Ive always wanted a porsche. Used to spend ages looking and paging through mags of the old 911's. but now have the financial means to buy a relatively new one. Actually took one for test drive and i couldnt get the grin off my face. Got insurance quote, bit steep at €4700 p/a . i could get a Z4 , smaller engine than porsche, cheaper road tax, cheaper insurance and newer model.....but its not a Porsche! Maybe i should buy it just to get it out of the system. Pro's and cons of each please if anybody has experience.


 
Go the bit extra and get the 911...you could save on the insurance by trying 123.ie. They charge a flat rate for performance cars. There's a higher excess but as nobody in reality claims for accidents of c.5K or less it's worth it.


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

Brian..
fair play to you making heap load of cash..well hard earned cash

if i were you i will go for a Z4..its better looking than a old Porsche..and for a peace of mind...u are getting warranty and stuff for ur new car...

u will be lucky if the 2nd hand Porsche run smoothly for you...
as u mentioned u kinda sitting on the borderline...the service cost for the Porsche..phooo..exactly a  Porker!

hope i can make the same decision like you do oneday...hmmm..to buy a Porsche or a Z4..or maybe a Lotus Elise?


----------



## john m (10 Nov 2006)

Well done to get to the situation where you have such a tough choice. If I were looking at that type of car I would go for the Honda S2000, its reliable, faster that a Z4 or Boxter abd cheaper to maintain.


----------



## Gabriel (10 Nov 2006)

Boxster = girly
Z4 = plain bad...suspension is supposed to be awful!
S2000 = great...but not in the same league

The sensible decision of course (if you can afford it) is a 911. I wouldn't even dream of comparing a Z4 with a 911!!


----------



## bacchus (10 Nov 2006)

I guess the title should be "Porsche or BMW" or "9xx or Z4". 

In my opinion, 911 and Z4 are in completely different categories.. I guess Boxter (and may be Cayman) would be closer to the Z4 than a 9xx type.

When you mentioned 911, which one are you talking about  real 911, 930, 964, 965, 993, 996, 997?

I started to have a dislike for 911 family since the 996 (boxter type of headlights!!). I guess many did as the 997 got back the small round headlights back tipycal of early 911s.

Even being old, the 930 is still the model i prefer.. though it is a monster to handle on the wet and would not recommend in Ireland. The 965 is more domesticated but difficult to drive on the wet. They both do require a lot of  maintenance, bills are pricey...

964 (Carrera 2 and 4): loads of problem with these models, except may be for 1992/3 ones.

993: still one of my top choice, especially the 4S.

996: beside that i do not like it,  reliability issues with those incl engine rebuilt required even after low mileage. Be prepare to change the clutch quite often on those. It is the size of a desert plate!!


Verdict for me: 993 Carrera 4S (i would say very few in Eire)


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

Hi polo. thanks, have worked hard, and besides if i dont spend some, the tax man gets it.Lotus Elise? far, far  to flashy . Its mainly for  poeple who want to buy a sports car but cant realy afford the real thing? maybe im wrong .Jeremy Clarkson didnt have anything good to say about lotus at all.


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

John m
Not a fan of honda , lexus , ect. good cars,esp S2000, you've made me think some more. as far as Lexus, far to young to be driving a lexus.


----------



## Brianp (10 Nov 2006)

Bacchus. 
thanks. The overall apinion i get is porsche is far to much trouble for what they're worth. i was thinking of the boxster 2.7, i wouldnt go crazy and get a 911.  prices are mental for the new ones.
Must say always been a fan of the 930 . much wider rear wheel base and looks the part.


----------



## bacchus (11 Nov 2006)

Brianp said:


> .Jeremy Clarkson didnt have anything good to say about lotus at all.


 
He never has anything good to say about a car if it's price tag is below £250,000


----------



## polo9n (12 Nov 2006)

yes mate..Lotus Elise is quite flashy..but i think its giving the young entrepreneur image..rahter than the Prosche "*anker" image as stereotyped by people..never mind J.Clarkson..hes living in his own cuculand...
i still think Z4 got it going on ! maybe still a boxster with a Henmann bodykit on...kick ass


----------



## RS2K (12 Nov 2006)

Is this car for everyday use or just fun? How many miles per annum?

How much power do you want? 1st car or 2nd car?

Nearly €5k p.a. for insurance is crazy btw irrespective of what car it's for.


----------



## rabbit (12 Nov 2006)

RS2K said:


> Nearly €5k p.a. for insurance is crazy btw irrespective of what car it's for.


 
Its a lot more affordable to eg a businessperson who perhaps sells their business for 5 or 50 million, than the 1st year insurance would be for the average starter driver.   We do not know what brianp's circumstances are.  If its his hard earned money, by legitimate means, he can spend it as he wants.   He / she would find it a lot cheaper to buy and run the car in places like the UK or US.


----------



## RS2K (12 Nov 2006)

True but my point stands. If the guy has the dosh good luck to him.

To pay perhaps 10% of the value of a car in annual insurance is plain stupid.


----------



## SOM42 (12 Nov 2006)

RS2K said:


> True but my point stands. If the guy has the dosh good luck to him.
> 
> To pay perhaps 10% of the value of a car in annual insurance is plain stupid.


 
I'm sure there are more than a few drivers paying 100% or more of the value of their car on insurance. Its all relative.


----------



## hermes (12 Nov 2006)

I recently bought a porsche boxster s (the 3.2, 252bhp one!) 2nd hand - and it far exceeds my expectations - I was expecting it to be quick but it's so much more than the straight line speed, the steering is perfectly weighted with plenty of feedback, the engineering quality is exceptional (change spark plugs every 48,000 miles, air filter every 24,000 miles etc) and the sound of the engine !!! ....wow....a Eur100K+ car for less than half price with just 30K miles....the bargain of the century in my opinion.

No petrol head every aspires to drive a bmw......treat yourself to a real dream car !!.........just my opinion ! 

p.s. in company insurance scheme so no increase in premium from my golf gti....happy days !!


----------



## Froggie (7 Dec 2006)

I have driven a 1998 911 and a 1997 2.5 Boxter, I didnt think the 911 was worth the extra €30K. The Boxter has a lovely howl from the exhaust and is the better balanced car. If I was to add a BMW to this mix it would have to be an M3 or maybe even an M5.


----------



## ford jedi (8 Dec 2006)

there is no compromise a bmw is a non runner against a 911, maybe in sound /comfort/economy but a 911 has the viatimins even 911 sounds cool just the numbers alone porsche wins through.scoobys/evov,s bow to the big word 911 .there can only be one and it dosent start with bmw


----------



## Froggie (8 Dec 2006)

ford jedi, ur a true fan, I admire that. Im a bit of a slut when it comes to cars and bikes, I would drive anything.


----------



## cianlanders (17 Dec 2006)

I have driven 911 C4 in the wet and never want to do it again . Why not just buy a 4WD supercar like Audi RS4 or M3  or something that works in this country . 
Porches are just for image in this country , cant really get the best out of them here.


----------



## RobAMerc (18 Dec 2006)

cianlanders said:


> Why not just buy a 4WD supercar like Audi RS4 or M3



4wd M3 ???? really ?

Would a Boxster S not be a nice compromise ?
You'll get the drop top of the Beemer, coupled with the sounds and the handling of the 911, without the costs of ownership I think the 911 will bring, thats why the Boxster was made.

Its also a real porsche which other baby porsches were argueable not.

911 is in a different league ok but so will runnning costs be.


----------



## diarmuidc (19 Dec 2006)

cianlanders said:


> I have driven 911 C4 in the wet and never want to do it again . Why not just buy a 4WD supercar like Audi RS4 or M3  or something that works in this country .
> Porches are just for image in this country , cant really get the best out of them here.


Agreed. An RS4 would be a great option and practical too!


----------



## polo9n (19 Dec 2006)

Audi RS4 is sweet but not many people know its a great car...

i think our man here wants a car that looks cool and good performance


----------



## dgh (19 Dec 2006)

can I throw the maxda RX-8 into the mix here. Might not be the premium brand name that you're looking for but it's a fantastic car. I looked around at this market myself but couldn't beat the 8 for it's combination of performance, styling and practicality. Try and you'll see what I mean. The grin comes free as well :>)


----------



## Ancutza (19 Dec 2006)

Have a look at the Honda S2000 as an alternative to the Porsche Boxter or Z4.  Beautiful motor IMO.


----------



## baby_tooth (19 Dec 2006)

Should give the M3 a go, it's an unbeleivable car, performance wise, it gives the 911 a serious run for its money...it handles better on irish roads and is tigher around corners...
911 is hard to drive well...driven one a few times and found it very light on the wheel...

if your thinking of the 911, then you got to take a look at amartin db9, no that is a car out of this world, ridiculusuly expensive,but would simply love to get the keys of one.

For pure fun, and a hell of a alot cheaper than either 911 or m3 or amartin is the lotus elise, well worth a test drive!


----------



## Sunster (19 Dec 2006)

Let's face it Brianp, you say you've now the financial means to go for the car of your choice. You've also said that you could opt for a Z4,but as you put it, it's no porsche. This is very much a case of heart verses mind. Let's face it, nobody drives any of their cars to their full potential unless their on the run from the cops or want to be. You are looking to get the car for the wow factor, to be looked up at by your peers maybe. Maybe you should be thinking...if I buy a Z4 and then see a porsche pull up beside me, how would I feel...would I feel I wish I bought the porsche, or would you think I'm so glad I'm driving the Z4. 
If it were me anyway, I'd go for the Porsche Cayman or the new Audi TT.


----------



## Pique318 (20 Dec 2006)

What kinda drive are you looking for ? Is it a cruise/posemobile for slow, top-down driving around the town or a real feeling of driving with looks being a bonus ?
The sound of the Porsche engine is amazing on full throttle but the Z4 3.0 is soooo smooth (and I personally love the sound of straight 6's). 911's are reliable...prob more so than the Z4 but as it's so new, it's hard to compare.
S2000 and RX8 are well up my list of faves too but the engines are so unrefined compared to the more premium ones above. RX8 needs to be caned to 10 million RPM and the S2000(brilliant engine that it has) still has to be revved hard...no fun if you just wanna relaxing drive with the lady.

Current S4 or M3 ? S4 wins UNTIL the new M3 appears.

How about getting an E39 M5. Luxurious car that goes like stink with the best engine in the world. Second Hand values aren't that bad either...

What's your budget anyway???


----------



## examhell (13 Jan 2008)

Gabriel said:


> Boxster = girly
> Z4 = plain bad...suspension is supposed to be awful!
> S2000 = great...but not in the same league
> 
> The sensible decision of course (if you can afford it) is a 911. I wouldn't even dream of comparing a Z4 with a 911!!


----------



## examhell (13 Jan 2008)

Hi Gabriel,

you say that a Boxster is a girlie car..............can you tell me what car you drive?!

Is it jealousy or do you drive a 911?

Gabriel is a girlie name..................are you male??!!!


----------



## cancan (14 Jan 2008)

Brianp said:


> Lotus Elise? far, far to flashy . Its mainly for poeple who want to buy a sports car but cant realy afford the real thing? maybe im wrong .


 
Wrong - very wrong - the lotus is probably the most pure sports car you can buy today.
The lotus is bought by people who know about cars, not badges...


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2008)

examhell said:


> Hi Gabriel,
> 
> you say that a Boxster is a girlie car..............can you tell me what car you drive?!
> 
> ...



Grow up.


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2008)

Brianp, The old 911 might break your heart but while I am a big fan of BMW I would not buy a Z4. The 330 or M3 are better cars to drive. The Honda is also good but none of them are in the same class as a 911. If you don't buy one you will spend nearly as much money on something else and always think of the "what if".


----------



## smcgiff (14 Jan 2008)

In order of preference...

Alfa 159
911
Boxster
TT
Z4

Okay, I'd probably prefer the 911 to a 159, but seeing as I've 3 kids under 10 (& a wife) that aint an opion! 

Good luck, and agree with the above - Criminal to mention a Z4 in same sentence as a 911.


----------



## ang1170 (14 Jan 2008)

I suspect the OP may long since have made their mind up - check out the date of that post.

For what it's worth, and as someone who's had the pleasure of owning both a BMW and a Porsche, there is simply no comparison: the Porsche is in a different league. If you want something special, it's the one to go for.


----------



## thumper (16 Jan 2008)

Another vote for the Porsche!
Ive ran a boxster S for the last 3 years and have found it to be excellent. So much so my next step is to buy one privately in the U.k (2005), run it for a year with a full Porsche warranty and once I know its a good un' take it to Techart in Liverpool to add a few engine modifications- therefore getting 911 pace with a boxsters handling abilty.

Other cars you have mentioned
911- have driven one and would not have a 911 cabriolet over a new 3.4L boxster S, not worth the price differential, front end of the 911 felt very bobbly over rough roads.

Honda S2000, very high reving engine which is fine for a while but tended to annoy me after a while. Indeed a S2000 would give an older 2.7 boxster a run for its money pace wise, but is well behind a newer 3.2 boxster S (280 bhp) or a newer again 3.4 boxster S (295 bhp).

Z4, havent driven one but I wouldnt have one over a boxster S

M3 definately worth a look if you needed the space of a four seater.


All in all best of luck with any prospective purchase


----------



## UpTheBanner (17 Jan 2008)

Only 1 choice IMHO and thats a 911.

I had a 993 C2 and the engine sound behind you is a thrill in itself. 

Check out the Porsche Club 
http://content.us.porsche-clubs.por...main.nsf/web/C1256FA500591CD4C12570E0004B285C

as they will have the best contacts / deals for services and tyres.


----------



## bottle (18 Jan 2008)

You only live once. Porsche all the way, a proper sports car. If it does'nt work out then just sell it and get a Z4. Not the end of the world.


----------



## BK0001 (18 Jan 2008)

The Z4's suspension is vicious. It would knock fillings from yer head. Great car to drive. Awful to be a passenger in.


----------



## REMFAN (19 Jan 2008)

I'd go for the Porsche.


----------



## ASFKAP (19 Jan 2008)

I had a 911 in my youth and it was like driving a very fast VW beetle (the old one), noisy, cramped and you needed feet like a ballet dancer to operate the pedals, they were almost on top of one another they were so close. Don't get me started on the rip off price of servicing and spare parts, it was ridiculous. This was in the UK in the early nineties (insurance circa £500). As it turned out, they were'nt even that trendy as every yuppy in the city seemed to have one. I've never driven a Z4 but I'm a big fan of the bigger BMWs (7s and 5s), the 535i I had was probably the best car I've ever owned.......sigh!


----------

